

VentureBeat: Email company Xobni launches, may steal Techcrunch prize - paul
http://venturebeat.com/2007/09/18/email-company-xobni-launches-may-steal-techcrunch-prize/

======
schoudha
Cool product - still not sure if positioning itself as an Outlook plugin may
limit it's appeal. They do mention future support for other platforms but
given that Xobni is developed in .NET this might be difficult - and how do you
integrate this into web based clients?

Yes, I know that Outlook is the most widely used email client but I'm always
wary about startups that aren't universally accessible.

~~~
mpc
My guess is that they want to get acquired by msft or any huge company that
uses outlook and would have a use for inbox analytics (theres probably
1000's).

In other words, I don't think they care about gentoo geeks and gmail users.

------
paul
Congratulations Xobni team!

